# Flossies - tendons



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie loves these things so much and I can only find them at one place locally but they are soo over priced there! I have been looking online for a better price... It's over $3 for just one if i buy them locally... I have seen then for alittle over $2 at some places online... I was wondering if anyone has seen them for under $2 each?

It has to be the Merrick flossie brand... like this one http://www.activek9.com/mk-15054.html They come in a few different sizes.. and Kodie loves them all!

Kodie thanks you!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Kodie, we get ours at petedge If you buy 5 or less it's $1.99, and 6+ is $1.57. The only bad thing is that if you order under $60 they add on a fee. I wait until I need lots of things then I stock up on everything from them. I got the merrick flossies once before (expensive!!) and the ones from petedge are thinner and easier for Peanut and Tic to handle. They were about the same size just a little bit thinner


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I didn't even think to check for the Flossies elsewhere. I just buy them from Merrick and Tavish loves them to death! He also likes their Beef Filet Squares and their Bully Sticks.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I read on another board that a flossie screwed into the inside of a dog's cheek.
I guess they all have their dangers.

http://www.wholepetmarket.com/products.php?cat=12


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Nov 19 2005, 11:21 PM
> *Kodie, we get ours at petedge  If you buy 5 or less it's $1.99, and 6+ is $1.57.  The only bad thing is that if you order under $60 they add on a fee.  I wait until I need lots of things then I stock up on everything from them.  I got the merrick flossies once before (expensive!!) and the ones from petedge are thinner and easier for Peanut and Tic to handle.  They were about the same size just a little bit thinner
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I just bought them from there about 1 month ago.. I have 6 now... and i dont like them...







they smell!! The Merrick brand ones dont have as strong as a smell.







but... that is a good deal at petedge thats why I bought them! 



> _Originally posted by MaxMommy_@Nov 20 2005, 01:36 AM
> *I read on another board that a flossie screwed into the inside of a dog's cheek.
> I guess they all have their dangers.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Really?? How did it screw into a dog's cheek? I usually only let kodie have them when I'm home with him... should I still be worried??


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 20 2005, 08:13 PM
> *Really??  How did it screw into a dog's cheek?  I usually only let kodie have them when I'm home with him... should I still be worried??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I couldn't find the forum link, but the owner of the dog said she was there, thankfully, when he did it. The dog was just chewing and it screwed into the inside of his cheek. She just unscrewed it out.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Nov 20 2005, 08:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought them from there about 1 month ago.. I have 6 now... and i dont like them...







they smell!! The Merrick brand ones dont have as strong as a smell.







but... that is a good deal at petedge thats why I bought them! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121564
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think all of these dog treats smell bad :new_Eyecrazy: The worst is to get a puppy kiss right after they have been chewing one for a while







Sorry I was no help


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Are flossies just twisted bully sticks? Mine loveee bully sticks, the flossies we tried but to me they were too think and I was scared they would try to bite pieces off. Kodie is so small though that he probably isnt that hard of a chewer. I like the bully sticks bc they are straight, thicker, and they dont break off pieces. They only get them supervised though.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Nov 20 2005, 09:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I think all of these dog treats smell bad :new_Eyecrazy: The worst is to get a puppy kiss right after they have been chewing one for a while







Sorry I was no help








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121581
[/B][/QUOTE]
haha!! Yeah the ones from petedge smell like bully sticks... these merrick brand flossies arent as strong smelling at all... if your ever out smell one!








Of course they have a smell but it isnt anything like the other natural treats I have smelled!







I dont even mind kisses from Kodie after he chews on a flossie!











> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Nov 21 2005, 01:57 AM
> *Are flossies just twisted bully sticks?  Mine loveee bully sticks, the flossies we tried but to me they were too think and I was scared they would try to bite pieces off.  Kodie is so small though that he probably isnt that hard of a chewer.  I like the bully sticks bc they are straight, thicker, and they dont break off pieces.  They only get them supervised though.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121638*


[/QUOTE]
umm... flossies are a tendon... i think its kinda different than a bully stick. I am lucky because kodie is so small that he doesnt rip apart a flossie like bigger dogs would... so yeah thats why I love them! They are perfect for his size! They are thinner than a bully stick... although you can buy a bigger/thicker one.. i think its called jumbo or something... I'm sure you can google it and take a look at it. I bought Kodie a jumbo one once and he was almost doing flips because he was so excited! LOL


----------

